

Show HN: Sapien's Muse, my project to collect unfiltered thoughts - sapiensmuse
http://www.sapiensmuse.com/

======
sapiensmuse
I'd like to throw in a little more detail on the project.

Sapien's Muse is a current project of mine to try and create a newsfeed that
will help people become exposed to new thoughts and ideas. Ideas that they
otherwise wouldn't see due to our inherent knowledge or interest bubbles and
biases.

The idea simply sprung from the fact that I often don't spend enough time
researching counter points to my own thoughts and views. When I try to fix
this I also often get stuck wondering if there are other views on a topic that
I simply am not exposed to or that aren't immediately obvious to me.

That is where Sapien's Muse comes in, by allowing anonymous posting with a
character limit to keep it concise, you can simply scroll down the latest
thoughts page or filter by broad topic to hopefully expose yourself to new
thoughts and views.

